# Disney's Christmas Carol



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yesterday, I took a trip to Spencer, NC to see Disney's Christmas Carol Train Tour exhibit at the NC Transportation Museum. The train is touring the country to promote Disney's A Christmas Carol, which hits theaters on November 6. The movie, which is done in computer generated animation, will be released in Disney 3D and Imax 3D.
On the train are exhibits ranging from slide shows of various scenes in the movie, to Dickens memorabilia, videos with commentary by Jim Carey (who plays Scrooge), other actors and production staff, models of buildings used for CGI, a life size dummy wearing the gear used for motion capture and lastly, a number of booths where you can get a picture taken of you morphed into one of the characters in the film (I chose Scrooge). The picture gets sent to you via email.
There is also a large inflated theater that shows several scenes from the movie in Dolby 3D. I went away thoroughly impressed. This is a must see movie that seems to be faithful to Dickens' novel.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I watched the trailer last week. It looks good.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This looks really cool ...

http://www.apple.com/trailers/disney/achristmascarol/


----------

